
GitHub updates Terms of Service - sswaner
https://github.com/github/site-policy
======
boulos
This is more exciting than this title suggests: this is a new _repo_ for the
site policies for GitHub.

From the email they sent out:

> We're updating our Terms of Service and Corporate Terms of Service. These
> revisions are the result of community feedback, along with clarifications
> and improvements to the readability of both documents. All changes are in
> separate pull requests in a new working repository, github/site-policy.
> Here, you can view, comment, and suggest additional updates—or fork a copy
> to adapt for your own site.

Please submit your comments by 5:00 pm PST on Friday, July 28. After that,
we’ll take a week to go through your comments and make changes to improve the
Terms. The new Terms will become effective on Monday, August 7.

Pull requests welcome

We welcome you to look over our changes and share your input using the new
Site Policy repository. Please follow our Contributor Guidelines, and let us
know if you see anything you think should be different—whether it’s a missed
typo or a rule that might have implications we haven’t thought of.

~~~
smegel
> This is more exciting than this title suggests

If you are excited by that title I have an exciting opportunity I would like
to discuss with you.

~~~
thrill
Send a pull request.

------
Kliment
[https://github.com/github/site-
policy/commit/04c8757f1fefd3e...](https://github.com/github/site-
policy/commit/04c8757f1fefd3e7935b180d168649118a3b7488) this is fun - if
you're a US government entity, you get much saner terms of service - they will
not delete your data on a whim or without warning, only if you break their ToS
and don't fix it when asked to. Would be nice if this applied to non-
governments as well.

~~~
ceautery
File a PR.

------
WalterGR
I'm on mobile. I _think_ this is the diff?

[https://github.com/github/site-
policy/commit/88dc965c17f48f5...](https://github.com/github/site-
policy/commit/88dc965c17f48f5a8ea8c256455dae5da2f7615c)

Can anyone confirm?

~~~
c8g
>[https://github.com/github/site-
policy/commit/88dc965c17f48f5...](https://github.com/github/site-
policy/commit/88dc965c17f48f5a8ea8c256455dae5da2f7615c)

I'm also on mobile. It is clear that this is a diff for License, not term of
service.

[https://github.com/github/site-policy/pull/1](https://github.com/github/site-
policy/pull/1) [https://github.com/github/site-
policy/pull/2](https://github.com/github/site-policy/pull/2)

